# Best DRI resorts in Orlando?



## TEA CIE (Mar 4, 2015)

As a new DRI member/owner, I am excited to try out as many DRI resorts as possible in the coming years. However, my family and I have become accustomed to Marriott's resorts for a long time. 

This summer, in late June as matter of fact, we plan to go to Orlando after everyone gets out of school.  We will be spending a week at Marriott's Grand Vista. I have a DRI package that I want to use to add on a few days. We plan to do the usual things families do when in Orlando and we will have a rental car.

I have been reading all the reviews here, there and everywhere and finding it difficult to decide which DRI property to stay in Orlando or nearby. I'd like a place that's comparable in comfort and amenities to Marriott's but with a distinctive Diamond flavor and style. Any suggestion?


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 4, 2015)

Grand beach is the only DRI property to rank in the top 10 ratings wise...that would be a great start!

http://tug2.com/BrowseResorts.aspx?Top Diamond Resorts&top=Diamond


----------



## tidefan (Mar 5, 2015)

TUGBrian said:


> Grand beach is the only DRI property to rank in the top 10 ratings wise...that would be a great start!
> 
> http://tug2.com/BrowseResorts.aspx?Top Diamond Resorts&top=Diamond



Hey Brian, not to hijack the thread, but I was looking at the ratings list and didn't see my resort (Royal Palm Beach) in the list, so I did a search for it to see what it's rankings were.  It has an 8.33, which would put it 3rd on the list.  Any reason it's not listed in the Diamond rankings?  Just wondering...


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 5, 2015)

actually it looks like we have a duplicate entry for this resort...im going to have to merge these two records...stay tuned.

(but to anwer your question, the reason that one didnt show up in the list is it had less than 10 recent reviews...once its merged with the other record...it should show up if the rating remains that high...the other duplicate resort has 30+ reviews)


----------



## johnrsrq (Mar 5, 2015)

TEA CIE said:


> As a new DRI member/owner, I am excited to try out as many DRI resorts as possible in the coming years. However, my family and I have become accustomed to Marriott's resorts for a long time.
> 
> This summer, in late June as matter of fact, we plan to go to Orlando after everyone gets out of school.  We will be spending a week at Marriott's Grand Vista. I have a DRI package that I want to use to add on a few days. We plan to do the usual things families do when in Orlando and we will have a rental car.
> 
> I have been reading all the reviews here, there and everywhere and finding it difficult to decide which DRI property to stay in Orlando or nearby. I'd like a place that's comparable in comfort and amenities to Marriott's but with a distinctive Diamond flavor and style. Any suggestion?



Mystic Dunes is nice. Some buildings (18-19) have been remodeled and very nice. The last built building - I think 24 is very good as well. The complex is nice- not as nice as M Grande Vista (where I stayed recently)  but fairly close.  It depends upon the size of the unit as well.  Grand Beach is very spacious particularly the 3 bedrooms.  Some of the 1 bedroom lockouts from phase 2 are nice but small.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Mar 5, 2015)

There are now 5 Buildings renovated at Mystic Dunes.

I posted 2 reviews this week-----though neither one of the weeks I stayed involved a Renovated Unit.

Pat


----------



## dwojo (Mar 5, 2015)

We have stayed at several DRI resorts in the Orlando area and love Grand Beach. Be careful though the 1bedrooms are very tiny. All the other rooms are very nicely sized.


----------



## mbinpa (Mar 8, 2015)

I have stayed at all the Orlando DRI resorts and like the Grand Beach the best.  But beware - make sure you get a room overlooking the lake.  The view from the other side of the building overlooks a power substation.  (Check it out on Google Earth).

The Grand Beach is probably the most 'out of the way' resort and is not within walking distance of much.  Cypress Pointe, my second favorite DRI resort is more centrally located to eateries and shopping.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 8, 2015)

update, ive merged the two royal palm beach resorts...its now in the top 10...although sadly not in orlando!


----------



## tidefan (Mar 10, 2015)

TUGBrian said:


> update, ive merged the two royal palm beach resorts...its now in the top 10...although sadly not in orlando!



Thanks Brian!


----------



## csalter2 (Mar 14, 2015)

*Just Making Sure It's Real*

I have been to all of the DRI resorts in Orlando.  I love Grand Beach and Cypress Pointe.  Mystic Dunes is very nice too.  However, I also own with Marriott.  

I want to make sure that you understand that even the nicest DRI resort in All of the US does not compare to the Marriott resorts. That includes the Hawaii Resorts and Sedona Summit.  

The worse Marriott is better than the nicest DRI resort. I am just keeping it real for you so you know what not to expect and be disappointed.


----------



## TEA CIE (Mar 14, 2015)

*That's not what I have been told*



csalter2 said:


> I want to make sure that you understand that even the nicest DRI resort in All of the US does not compare to the Marriott resorts. That includes the Hawaii Resorts and Sedona Summit.
> 
> The worse Marriott is better than the nicest DRI resort. I am just keeping it real for you so you know what not to expect and be disappointed.



I just purchased in February in the Diamond Resorts US Collection. The salesperson and her manager both guaranteed me that the Diamond resort quality is as good as if not better than Marriott. They did say that because Diamond has been buying up other distressed resorts, not all of them have been brought to the same Diamond standard yet but when they are they will be world class. I would have never bought the DRI points without the quality guarantee.


----------



## winger (Mar 19, 2017)

TEA CIE said:


> *That's not what I have been told*
> 
> 
> 
> I just purchased in February in the Diamond Resorts US Collection. The salesperson and her manager both guaranteed me that the Diamond resort quality is as good as if not better than Marriott. They did say that because Diamond has been buying up other distressed resorts, not all of them have been brought to the same Diamond standard yet but when they are they will be world class. I would have never bought the DRI points without the quality guarantee.


You can be told anything you want to believe, but proof is by first hand experience...
I have been to many Diamonds around the US and one overseas - I agree with CSalter - the best Diamonds, although pretty nice, are *not* at the level of the average Marriott Resorts, and I cannot see how they can get there without drastic changes (management included). DRI simply does not seem to have know-how to get to that next level IMO, and I am unsure if having sufficient money is the answer.  That said, DRI does do a good job at taking over distressed properties and turning them into decent, solid resorts.

That said, I am looking at a stay in Orlando this summer.  Has anyone have recent experience at Orlando's Mystic Dunes resort?  I have seen mixed messages about that property.


----------



## hvsteve1 (Mar 19, 2017)

winger said:


> You can be told anything you want to believe, but proof is by first hand experience...
> I have been to many Diamonds around the US and one overseas - I agree with CSalter - the best Diamonds, although pretty nice, are *not* at the level of the average Marriott Resorts, and I cannot see how they can get there without drastic changes (management included). DRI simply does not seem to have know-how to get to that next level IMO, and I am unsure if having sufficient money is the answer.  That said, DRI does do a good job at taking over distressed properties and turning them into decent, solid resorts.
> 
> That said, I am looking at a stay in Orlando this summer.  Has anyone have recent experience at Orlando's Mystic Dunes resort?  I have seen mixed messages about that property.



We stayed there in December. Nice resort. Some units more updated than others. Ask which are newer. Beautiful grounds. Four pools (that I saw). We thought the restaurant in the golf clubhouse was quite good.  It's nice to have a bar and full-service restaurant without leaving the resort. There's a daily shuttle to Disney but once a day and you have to go early and stay late to use it.


----------



## winger (Mar 19, 2017)

@hvsteve1 - Did you find the location of the resort away from the 'main' Orlando area (like near International Blvd/Downtown Disney (Disney Springs) where we normally stay), cumbersome if wanting to visit that part of town (e.g. Outlets, restaurants, etc.) ?  I have not been down in the area where Mystic Dunes is but it seems secluded, which is something we won't mind trying. Although I am trying to getting some well-needed R&R and do not mind getting away from the 'main' Orlando but when we do want to visit there, we would not want to be too far away, traffic-wise.   Does the area around Mystic Dunes offer its own set of restaurants, attractions and shopping ?


----------



## hvsteve1 (Mar 19, 2017)

winger said:


> @hvsteve1 - Did you find the location of the resort away from the 'main' Orlando area (like near International Blvd/Downtown Disney (Disney Springs) where we normally stay), cumbersome if wanting to visit that part of town (e.g. Outlets, restaurants, etc.) ?  I have not been down in the area where Mystic Dunes is but it seems secluded, which is something we won't mind trying. Although I am trying to getting some well-needed R&R and do not mind getting away from the 'main' Orlando but when we do want to visit there, we would not want to be too far away, traffic-wise.   Does the area around Mystic Dunes offer its own set of restaurants, attractions and shopping ?


It's right off Irlo Bronson Highway and less than five minutes from getting on World Drive right near Wide World of Sports.  They list the address as Celebration but it's really Kissimmee. If you want to go to the outlet centers and the Universal Area, you're right near Rt.4 and probably a 20 minute drive (six hours in Orlando rush hour ). Less time to the outlets. About the same to Disney Springs via either Celebration is down the road and a nice place to park and walk around and see what Walt might have had in mind with Epcot.
Being on the main drag in Kissimmee means, of course, that every restaurant in the world has a location there.


----------



## WBP (Apr 8, 2017)

winger said:


> You can be told anything you want to believe, but proof is by first hand experience...
> I have been to many Diamonds around the US and one overseas - I agree with CSalter - the best Diamonds, although pretty nice, are *not* at the level of the average Marriott Resorts, and I cannot see how they can get there without drastic changes (management included). DRI simply does not seem to have know-how to get to that next level IMO, and I am unsure if having sufficient money is the answer.  That said, DRI does do a good job at taking over distressed properties and turning them into decent, solid resorts.
> 
> That said, I am looking at a stay in Orlando this summer.  Has anyone have recent experience at Orlando's Mystic Dunes resort?  I have seen mixed messages about that property.



I think your assessment of Diamond, as compared to Marriott is fair, but more complimentary to Diamond than I would be (with all due respect to you and your opinion). I'm intrigued by the Marriott owners who added Diamond to their vacation ownership portfolio, vs additional Marriott. I'd be curious to know what they were thinking when they added Diamond to their Marriott portfolio, and if they expected anything close to Marriott in terms of quality, culture, operational efficiency, network strength, product design, and business integrity? If Marriott owners who added Diamond to their vacation ownership portfolio could help me to understand their decision making, I'd be interested in understanding their thought process.


----------



## winger (Apr 14, 2017)

WJS said:


> ... I'm intrigued by the Marriott owners *who added Diamond* to their vacation ownership portfolio, vs additional Marriott. I'd be curious to know what they were thinking when they added Diamond to their Marriott portfolio, and if they expected anything close to Marriott in terms of quality, culture, operational efficiency, network strength, product design, and business integrity? If Marriott owners who added Diamond to their vacation ownership portfolio could help me to understand their decision making, I'd be interested in understanding their thought process.


 Let's try using analogies, and I can think of a couple of examples which may shed some light for you.  First, I know of several people who have their Mercedes for pleasure use and Honda's for daily use.  Second, some people purchase Honda's first, then upgrade to Mercedes - and they may keep both (purpose as listed in firt analogy).  Hope this helps : )


----------

